# rolleiflex



## farshad (Mar 30, 2009)

hi freinds
my Q is :in rolleiflex f ,can replace norml around lens with white face?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's possible, I think. But why?


----------



## farshad (Mar 31, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> It's possible, I think. But why?


 ok,recently i purchased 2.8f with planar lense white face s/n 295++++and immportant case is :top of camera s/n242++++. the other hand this camera have two serial number.camera very clean and like new.do you help me for solve this case? thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you worried about the camera having been repaired with parts from another camera? Or that the top and bottom lenses have different serial numbers?

Have you shot any film through it and had prints made?  If so, how do they look?

Or, were you buying a collectors item and are concerned whether or not you have a good example of the camera?


----------



## farshad (Apr 9, 2009)

yes,i worry about change around lens or top plate.i shot one roll b&w film and result very good.camera inside and out very clean and like new,i cant understand this problem.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 10, 2009)

Are you collecting this camera or using it to shoot?


----------



## farshad (Apr 10, 2009)

i shoot with  dslr . collect rollei for nostalgia but i like this original and perfect condition.


----------

